# Traitement de texte iPad



## Vladimok (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Quel traitement texte pour iPad, compatible avec Open Office et/ou Word ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Mai 2012)

A tout hasard Pages...


----------



## Vladimok (17 Mai 2012)

Vu ta réponse, c'est compatible avec open office et word, mais le transfert de texte s'effectue comment sur un PC ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Mai 2012)

via une clé usb ou un compte dropbox


----------



## Vladimok (17 Mai 2012)

Comment synchronisation l'iPad avec iTunes sur mac via WIFI ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mai 2012)

Via iCloud, avec le Mac et pages sur iMac, ou via la version web sur Pc...


----------



## Vladimok (17 Mai 2012)

- L'ipad ce recharge t-il quand il est connecter à un iMac ?
- Comment supprimer une application de iTunes qui ne sert pas sur l'iPad ?


PS: Désolé si je pose pleins de questions, mais c'est mon premier iPad.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Mai 2012)

La synchro se fait soit avec le Mac, soit via le Wifi depuis iOS 5.
Les MAJ se font Over The Air (OTA) maintenant, avec l'avantage d'être beaucoup moins lourdes qu'une MAJ classique.
L'iPad se recharge branché à un iMac.
Si tu veux supprimer une appli inutile directement de ton iDevice:
- Tu presses pendant 2 secondes l'application en question. Elle va se mettre à gigoter. Là, tu presses la croix en haut à droite de ladite application et elle ne sera plus sur ton iPad.
- Ou directement d'iTunes, tu décoches les applications dont tu ne veux pas. 
Voilà!!!


----------



## lineakd (18 Mai 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quel traitement texte pour iPad, compatible avec Open Office et/ou Word ?
> 
> Merci



@vladimok, tu ne pourras que lire les fichiers odt sur l'ipad, pour l'instant.
J'utilise les applications FileApp ou symphony de chez ibm mais c'est loin d'être parfait.

Voici un exemple de fichier odt.

Un article sur les fichiers rtf sur l'ipad, merci à lui.


----------



## Vladimok (18 Mai 2012)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> - Ou directement d'iTunes, tu décoches les applications dont tu ne veux pas.
> Voilà!!!



Mais moi je veux supprimer l'application de iTunes définitivement pour ne plus la voir.


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Mai 2012)

clic droit sur l'appui  dans iTunes et tu supprimes. Toutefois si jamais tu en à besoin un jour, celle-ci étant lier à ton Apple ID tu peux toujours la retrouver sur l'itunes store... Achats


----------



## Vladimok (25 Mai 2012)

J'ai installé Dropbox sur mon iPad, mais après comment fait-on pour transferer un document Pages vers Dropbox ?


----------



## ptibat (27 Mai 2012)

http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Pages/Habilis/Habilis.html

Ne me remercie pas, remercie google !
mots clés : ipad transferer un document pages vers dropbox


----------



## Vladimok (27 Mai 2012)

Merci, j'avais déjà trouvé le lien. Mais je pensé qu'il y avait une fonction direct pour transférer à dropbox.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci, j'avais déjà trouvé le lien. Mais je pensé qu'il y avait une fonction direct pour transférer à dropbox.



Disons que dropbox est en concurrence direct avec iCloud et qu'apple ne souhaite certainement pas intégrer le support d'applications concurrentes dans ses propres applications...


----------

